# .327 federal brass



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

im trying to find some .327magnum brass. ive been shooting factory ammo thus far through my pistol. im searching for some brass, to reload for hunting season. if i cant find any brass ill just keep shooting the factory loads. thanx for any/all input. keep on bangin.


----------

